# Tankmates for Aulonocara



## Bezzer (Aug 30, 2013)

Hi Guys/Gals

I've kept cichlid in the past and want an "interesting" tank with a few different colours. I have done a little homework and I keep coming back to Africans.

I am looking to set up a 4' (maybe 5') all male tank with mostly aulonocara. Currently narrowing down a very long list!! :? Please could someone advise if there is a "zebra" type fish I can TRY in with peacocks. I first thought of neolamprologus tretcephalus but if not then any non veggie please. It looks like most, if not all, are Mbuna!!

PS I have kept (at separate stages) Oscars & Jack Dempsy's but want a busy tank with personality but not WW3!!

Any help very much appreciated.

Thanks
Bezzer


----------



## Austinite (Jul 27, 2013)

I used to keep Hap Obliquiden cichlids with peacocks with no issues


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I would not keep zebras with aulonocara...what about haps?


----------



## vann59 (Jun 20, 2011)

I have successfully kept yellow labs and appropriately sized haps.


----------



## Mschn99 (Dec 24, 2012)

IMO you are better with a docile hap like a Pheno Tanzania or O. Lithobates with peacocks over a mbuna. If you are going to try a mbuna i would definately say something like a yellow lab, saulosi, rusty, etc over a zebra or afra species.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

If you want the Aulonocara to show good color, you don't want fish that will intimidate them, which a Zebra type would. Afra might be safer but they are very boisterous, but not as violent, but would be a risk. The smaller "so called "Haps" are usually tried, usually with success. I wonder if anyone has successfully used Acei as dither fish?


----------



## Bezzer (Aug 30, 2013)

Thanks Chaps

T'is as I thought but worth asking.  I do like the Pheno. Tanzania and O. Lithobates, they were on my short list.

Am I ok to put Dimidio. compressiceps (Albino or OB) on my shortlist for something a bit different, also please could you let me have you thoughts on the following:

Lethrinops "Mbasi Creek"
Mylochromis lateristriga
Protomelas "Johnstoni Solo"
Pro. kirkii
Pro. spilonotus (Mara Rocks)

Also, I've only been shortlisting the Peacocks I like if the say "Mildly..", on a different site I found a. O/B Orange Light Blotch Fire Fish, " " Fire Fish ICE and " " Fire but nothing re temperament.

Hap.aenrocolor is another which I've seen elsewhere but I can't see on the Species Profile.

Thanks again for your help.
Bezzer

PS. If I have a favourite when I've got my list, in an all male tank, is there always one or more who doesn't show full colour and if so, is there any way of tipping the pecking order in "anyone's" favour (ie order of introduction or comparative size on introduction). I understand that with marine, order of intro can make a difference to fish accepting each other so wondered if anyone had any experience of tipping the scales long term with all male Peacocks/Haps? :-?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

In a 48" tank I would not stpock a fish that matures at mopre than 6". In a 60" tank I would not go much bigger. I'd save the Dimidio. compressiceps for a 6-8 foot tank.

I do not find order of introduction makes a long-term difference in whether the fish accept each other.

Lethrinops rarely colors in an all-male tank...I had the mbasi and found this to be true. Great in a species tank though.


----------



## Bezzer (Aug 30, 2013)

Thanks DJ

I will pay more attention to size. Don't think I can house a 6', 'less I loose a radiator and a sofa, which is fine with me but kinda thinking I may not be too popular with guests if they were relegated to floor for sake of my fish!! 

The more I look at the tanks online the more I think I need to go 5'.

If I went 5' what total number of fish would you go for and does that differ if I don't go for all males in the end?

Also, I like the idea of them breeding, think it wold be cool but not the getting rid of the little fellas (or the drab colours of the females...sorry girls). Would you personally not go for a male only tank? ....

Guys/Gals, Any more views on male only tanks compared to "mixed". Will the colour of the males I will be that greatly effected that I'll wish I had fewer colours but more vibrant and what do people think, please on the "virtues" of seeing the fish in the more natural mixed tank environment?

Again, really appreciate all advise/opinions.
Ta Very Much


----------



## Bezzer (Aug 30, 2013)

Ummm, also, if I switch it up completely and despite the beauty of the Peacocks, can't get over the "little" striped guys....in a say 5' tank what, if any would you recommend that I can put with the little sweeties?!? :lol: And how many, please. (Again, I don't want to mix veggies with carnivorous.)


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

If the barred mbuna are your favorite, I'd go all mbuna, mixed genders and choose species with colorful females. I find you can have more fish in a mixed gender tank than an all-male tank.


----------



## Allan01230 (May 23, 2013)

I would not mix any mbuna with peacocks. IMO mbuna are just too aggressive for the peacocks. If you like the striped zebra then forget the peacocks. You will be glad you did in the long run. Good luck which ever way you go.


----------



## chopsteeks (Jul 23, 2013)

Austinite said:


> I used to keep Hap Obliquiden cichlids with peacocks with no issues


Good choice !!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

My oblique was too aggressive with the Malawi haps and peacocks so he had to go.


----------



## Mschn99 (Dec 24, 2012)

I breed 4 species of victorian haps. I find them to be more compatable with mellower mbuna than any malawan hap or peacock. They are VERY active.


----------

